# Complete Brahms Symphonies and Concertos Haitink RCO



## Poppin' Fresh

I was browsing amazon and came across this set that is selling for less than $30 U.S. It includes Brahms' symphonies and concertos as well as various other orchestral works like the overtures, serenades, etc., from Bernard Haitink and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra recorded in the 1970s I believe. Seems like a nice bargain. Does anyone have any thoughts on the set and the performances?


----------



## science

A guy I know really liked the 4th symphony in it, but I don't remember what else he said.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I prefer:










Only a purely German ensemble can get these masterpieces right. Long live the master race! (just kidding!)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well I recently saw this combination playing his 3rd symphony which was probably the best performance Ive heard. If this is comparable it is probably one of the best out there.


----------



## scytheavatar

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2QN18...F8&ASIN=B003Y3MYWM&nodeID=5174&tag=&linkCode=

This review sums it up. The Symphonies are great; the Concertos are fillers.


----------



## Llyranor

I have the Haitink one, but haven't had time to listen to all of it, yet. The 4th symphony is very very good.

I'd disagree that the concertos are just filler. The violin concerto with Szeryng is amazing.


----------



## Machiavel

Just got my cycle from mackerras and the scottish orchestra. Small orchestra and the performers are where brahms would have put them and second the interpretation is really clean and crisp. No over the top muddy sound like Mr walter for example. On first listening it is a bliss to hear.


----------



## Polednice

Brahms Symphonies + Haitink = definite yes, but I'd go for Haitink + LSO (which is Symphonies, Double Concerto, and Serenade No. 2).


----------

